# [Q] ROOT - HDC Galaxy S3 i9300 EX- MTK6577



## WysiwygDK (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all, i just bought this phone from Fastcardtech.
Does anyone know how to root this and get rid of the Chinese Apps etc?

Version: Android 4.0.4
Dual Core 1.2Ghz ARMv7 (VFPv3,NEON) MTK6577
1GB ROM/4 GB RAM
12Mpx Camera
    Screen Size: 4.7 touchscreen
    Display reulotion: 1280*720 pixel HD
    Color Support: 16 million colors
    Screen Technology: Multi-touch screen

GPU Vendor: Imagination Technologies
GPU renderer: PowerVR SGX 531
Build Number: B92 20120925-151115
Kernel Version: 3.0.13
[email protected]#1 SMP PREEMPT Tue 25 15:10:15 CST 2012
Linux version: 3.0.13 ([email protected])(gcc version 4.4.3(GCC)
Dual Core ARMv7 (VFPv3,NEON)
OpenGL ES 2.0

Thank you all


----------



## rojicha07 (Oct 14, 2012)

WysiwygDK said:


> Hi all, i just bought this phone from Fastcardtech.
> Does anyone know how to root this and get rid of the Chinese Apps etc?
> 
> Version: Android 4.0.4
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm sorry to use your topic for asking you something... I am planning to buy this phone from fastcardtech, but I would like to ask you what thoughts do you have about it, is it a good phone, worth it?

Regards


----------



## WysiwygDK (Oct 14, 2012)

rojicha07 said:


> I'm sorry to use your topic for asking you something... I am planning to buy this phone from fastcardtech, but I would like to ask you what thoughts do you have about it, is it a good phone, worth it?
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Hey...

Its okay... I have not received mine yet, i just wanted to be ready when it arrives 
I bought mine at FCT and from what i hear their products are top notch, this is the newest of the HDC i9300 and it should be amazing...
FCT's customer service is the worst ever, i am shocked... But with patience and being a bit stubborn gets you where you want


----------



## luka91861 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Root MANY ANDROID! tool on b92m*

I've used this tool to root my phone: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460.
My phone has the same hardware of yours but with different branding. http://www.mixeshop.com/star-b92m-i...3000-3g-1280720-display-smartphone_p1683.html.
So if it worked for me, could work for you too.


----------



## WysiwygDK (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, sounds amazing...
I will try this as soon as my phone hits the doorstep.

SO what is your opinion about the Star version??, post some info


----------



## rojicha07 (Oct 16, 2012)

WysiwygDK said:


> Hey...
> 
> Its okay... I have not received mine yet, i just wanted to be ready when it arrives
> I bought mine at FCT and from what i hear their products are top notch, this is the newest of the HDC i9300 and it should be amazing...
> FCT's customer service is the worst ever, i am shocked... But with patience and being a bit stubborn gets you where you want

Click to collapse



Oh ok ok, thanks! hope to see a quick review once you receive it hehe


----------



## luka91861 (Oct 16, 2012)

This phone is amazing!


----------



## aakil.shaikh (Oct 16, 2012)

*nice*

i also want to root my s3 frnds plz any one know how to root s3


----------



## luka91861 (Oct 18, 2012)

The only thing is that some time become laggy and the icons disappear. I think we will need a software update, or a custom ROM. I hope someone starts work on it.


----------



## Vexilla (Oct 19, 2012)

I've also just purchased this phone. This is my first Chinese phone so I'm excited to try it out. I will root the system depending on the amount of bloatware. I'll make a youtube review once I get it.



luka91861 said:


> I've used this tool to root my phone: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460.
> My phone has the same hardware of yours but with different branding. http://www.mixeshop.com/star-b92m-i...3000-3g-1280720-display-smartphone_p1683.html.
> So if it worked for me, could work for you too.

Click to collapse



Has successfully anyone tried this method to root their HDC Galaxy S3 i9300 EX yet?


----------



## luka91861 (Oct 19, 2012)

Vexilla said:


> I've also just purchased this phone. This is my first Chinese phone so I'm excited to try it out. I will root the system depending on the amount of bloatware. I'll make a youtube review once I get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Has successfully anyone tried this method to root their HDC Galaxy S3 i9300 EX yet?

Click to collapse



Galaxy s3 i9300 and b92m are identical.


----------



## luka91861 (Oct 19, 2012)

We really need a new ROM. The phone is unstable. Cm10  could be great. We need a developer!


----------



## GT35pro (Oct 20, 2012)

luka91861 said:


> We really need a new ROM. The phone is unstable. Cm10  could be great. We need a developer!

Click to collapse



You received it already?

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------




luka91861 said:


> We really need a new ROM. The phone is unstable. Cm10  could be great. We need a developer!

Click to collapse



Sorry, I didn't see your previous posts. Yours is a Star b92m. I never like Star or Tinji brand. I'm sure my HDC i9300 EX will have a different ROM. I will extract the ROM before I root it and maybe you can use it. I should receive it in a weeks time as my phone just shipped out.


----------



## luka91861 (Oct 20, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> You received it already?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hdc i9300 ex has the same software build. If you see the first post you can notice that.
The build is b9 20120925 151115. The same on my phone.


----------



## GT35pro (Oct 21, 2012)

luka91861 said:


> Hdc i9300 ex has the same software build. If you see the first post you can notice that.
> The build is b9 20120925 151115. The same on my phone.

Click to collapse



I just got an email from fastcardtech support saying that there is a mistake. The EX only has 512mb ram instead of 1gb advertised. The sample piece from the factory has 1gb but the stock that came in only 512mb. How much ram have you got in the Star B92M. Is it 1gb?


----------



## luka91861 (Oct 21, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> You received it already?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



512mb


----------



## gracco (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello, the quality of the photographs and video as it is? is real a 12 mp camera? and pictures taken at night with flash as I am? thanks and see you soon!


----------



## Ramyus80 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all ^_^ i bought this phone and i'm very satisfied but it's true...We really need a new ROM customized on this phone that is unstable. 
NEED DEVELOPER!!! ^_^


----------



## luka91861 (Oct 22, 2012)

*another bug*



Ramyus80 said:


> Hi all ^_^ i bought this phone and i'm very satisfied but it's true...We really need a new ROM customized on this phone that is unstable.
> NEED DEVELOPER!!! ^_^

Click to collapse



When the voice recognition is activated umts signal disappear, and the mic doesn't work.

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------

We also need HDC or star or pulid cusumer service. A new stock ROM, otherwise we start with a lot of claim!


----------



## GT35pro (Oct 23, 2012)

luka91861 said:


> When the voice recognition is activated umts signal disappear, and the mic doesn't work.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------
> 
> We also need HDC or star or pulid cusumer service. A new stock ROM, otherwise we start with a lot of claim!

Click to collapse



I will do a full review on YouTube when I get it.
Check out my other Galaxy Note 2 clone here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fizWeA04Wr0&sns=em
Part 2 here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMQ0rLNghfM&sns=em
And camera test here. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkowVN_HQtY&sns=em

This phone is now my everyday phone. I am not sure if the S3 EX is going to replace it.
I am keeping my Sony Xperia S for comparison purposes.


----------



## WysiwygDK (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all, i just bought this phone from Fastcardtech.
Does anyone know how to root this and get rid of the Chinese Apps etc?

Version: Android 4.0.4
Dual Core 1.2Ghz ARMv7 (VFPv3,NEON) MTK6577
1GB ROM/4 GB RAM
12Mpx Camera
    Screen Size: 4.7 touchscreen
    Display reulotion: 1280*720 pixel HD
    Color Support: 16 million colors
    Screen Technology: Multi-touch screen

GPU Vendor: Imagination Technologies
GPU renderer: PowerVR SGX 531
Build Number: B92 20120925-151115
Kernel Version: 3.0.13
[email protected]#1 SMP PREEMPT Tue 25 15:10:15 CST 2012
Linux version: 3.0.13 ([email protected])(gcc version 4.4.3(GCC)
Dual Core ARMv7 (VFPv3,NEON)
OpenGL ES 2.0

Thank you all


----------



## ahmadcentral (Oct 23, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> I will do a full review on YouTube when I get it.
> Check out my other Galaxy Note 2 clone here
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fizWeA04Wr0&sns=em
> Part 2 here
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been lucky to get the 1GB version of the Star B92m before they changed it to 512mb. Should be getting it tomorrow. Paid £135 inc shipping/tax. 

How unstable is it exactly? Any fixes coming up.


----------



## luka91861 (Oct 23, 2012)

Since the manufacturer does not update the software, I suggest a general complaint against the manufacturer and distributors who lied about the specifics and haven't provided a stable phone. We could begin the complaint on websites and forum around the world. Request for reimbursement. There is also a very influential international organization of consumers.


----------



## Ramyus80 (Oct 23, 2012)

*ok*



luka91861 said:


> Since the manufacturer does not update the software, I suggest a general complaint against the manufacturer and distributors who lied about the specifics and haven't provided a stable phone. We could begin the complaint on websites and forum around the world. Request for reimbursement. There is also a very influential international organization of consumers.

Click to collapse



Ok!!! I agree with you to urge producers to make a good upgrade.


----------



## luka91861 (Oct 23, 2012)

guys i made a big mess. I have formatted by mistake my phone b92m with "mediatek smart phone flash tool" . now the phone won't boot.
could anyone extract .img file from your phone and upload for me? thanks a lot!


----------



## luka91861 (Oct 23, 2012)

*helppppp!*

i need all files.
preloader.bin 
uboot.bin
userdata.img
system.img
secro.img
recovery.img
cache.img
mbr
dsp_bl
boot.img
ebr1
logo.bin
 thank you so much.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 23, 2012)

luka91861 said:


> i need all files.
> preloader.bin
> uboot.bin
> userdata.img
> ...

Click to collapse



You shouldn't have used something that could harm your device.

Sent from my SII(i777) running Task and Ktoonsez AOKP 10/11


----------



## ahmadcentral (Oct 24, 2012)

I just received my Star B92m. It's not bad. Runs quite well actually. noticed the widget/icon thing but apart from that its not unstable by much. 

Quite impressed with how fast it is. GFX and animation could use some work though. rooted and installed my stuff already. plus battery life seems to be great. only thing that annoys me is that the usb port sticks in a bit so my other charger does not work?


----------



## Ramyus80 (Oct 24, 2012)

ahmadcentral said:


> I just received my Star B92m. It's not bad. Runs quite well actually. noticed the widget thing but apart from that its not unstable by much.
> 
> Quite impressed with how fast it is. GFX and animation could use some work though. rooted and installed my stuff already. plus battery life seems to be great. only thing that annoys me is that the usb port sticks in a bit so my other charger does not work?

Click to collapse



thanks for good news ^_^
Just for a info, where have you buy it?
Is 1Gb or 512Mb?
Which Update rev of 	"Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4" used to root it?
thanks a lot ^^


----------



## jeremy00 (Oct 24, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> You received it already?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My device is Star b92m which GPS doesn't work. I think b92m and HDC i9300 EX are with same hardware spc. and could share the ROM. Could you kindly share the ROM with me? Thanks a lot!


----------



## dynamo4ever (Oct 24, 2012)

Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v15

this one works for me , mod. star b92m  1gb ram .


when anyone find a rom with recovery or only the recovery file , 
pls. upload :good:


greetings


----------



## ahmadcentral (Oct 24, 2012)

The phone i got was the 1GB version. I was lucky to get it before the 512mb version replaced it due to rising memory costs.
I got from Ali Express for $212 with shipping. Here is link to seller-http://www.aliexpress.com/item/5-Capacitive-Screen-Android-4-0-ICS-Phone-N8000-MTK6575-CPU-512MB-RAM-4GB-Nand-3G/566077614.html

As you can see it is now 512mb ram, before it was 1GB when i purchased. I mainly bought phone for dual sim use. 

The screen is great to use and the sound is great, The phone is a good alround phone, doesn't feel like a premium device though but what do you expect for £130, Doesn't feel as plasticky as i thought it would though, only the back maybe. Like i said, processor is great, Its faster than tegra 2 in my other phone. But like i said before graphics and animation can lag/choppy. 

DOes anyone know why GPS does not work in B92m? It is weird how it does not work at all. 

And yes, i use same root file as dynamo4ever. works great.


----------



## veisen (Oct 24, 2012)

*Cwm recovery + hacked boot*

hello i make cwm (backup not working correctly) 
but other working nice and make hacked boot.img when busybox is in system 

you can root phone by "ADB ROOT" command

i dump and edit original files form my B92M phone !!!!!!
i havent got stock rom i have it dumped but it have 800MB

flash it by SP Flash Tool

here is link

http://www.uloz.to/xU2BNWt/cwm-root-b92m-zip
or in english
http://www.ulozto.net/xU2BNWt/cwm-root-b92m-zip


----------



## Ramyus80 (Oct 24, 2012)

ahmadcentral said:


> The phone i got was the 1GB version. I was lucky to get it before the 512mb version replaced it due to rising memory costs.
> I got from Ali Express for $212 with shipping. Here is link to seller-
> 
> As you can see it is now 512mb ram, before it was 1GB when i purchased. I mainly bought phone for dual sim use.
> ...

Click to collapse



Perfect!!!! We bought B92M from the same seller on aliexpress ^_^ I bought it at 17 Oct. but my phone arrive today. I hope is 1Gb ram.
About GPS i know that fix correctly with IGO and fix satellites in 4-5 min


----------



## ahmadcentral (Oct 24, 2012)

Ramyus80 said:


> Perfect!!!! We bought B92M from the same seller on aliexpress ^_^ I bought it at 17 Oct. but my phone arrive today. I hope is 1Gb ram.
> About GPS i know that fix correctly with IGO and fix satellites in 4-5 min

Click to collapse



Thats good. Yep, you should get 1GB version like me then. I purchased on 16th Oct. 

What is IGO? Can you explain this to me. Sorry, i'm not sure what it is. How would it make GPS work?

Thanks for the cwm Veisen. Where can i download SP Flash tool?


----------



## Ramyus80 (Oct 24, 2012)

ahmadcentral said:


> Thats good. Yep, you should get 1GB version like me then. I purchased on 16th Oct.
> 
> What is IGO? Can you explain this to me. Sorry, i'm not sure what it is. How would it make GPS work?
> 
> Thanks for the cwm Veisen. Where can i download SP Flash tool?

Click to collapse




IGO is a software to navigate with gps. Try it


----------



## ahmadcentral (Oct 24, 2012)

Ramyus80 said:


> IGO is a software to navigate with gps. Try it

Click to collapse



Can't find it on android market. 

I've tried GPS Status and google maps and can't get a single satellite to fix.


----------



## chalimoja (Oct 25, 2012)

ahmadcentral said:


> The phone i got was the 1GB version. I was lucky to get it before the 512mb version replaced it due to rising memory costs.
> I got from Ali Express for $212 with shipping. Here is link to seller-http://www.aliexpress.com/item/5-Capacitive-Screen-Android-4-0-ICS-Phone-N8000-MTK6575-CPU-512MB-RAM-4GB-Nand-3G/566077614.html
> 
> As you can see it is now 512mb ram, before it was 1GB when i purchased. I mainly bought phone for dual sim use.
> ...

Click to collapse



I hope am as lucky as you. I ordered mine from pandawill on the 16th of october and i e-mailed them asking if they shipped me the 1GB version and they said yes but i am a little worried..... One thing i would really like to know from you or anyone who owns this phone is are the capacitive buttons (back and menu) back light illuminated or not. From what i have seen on Youtube so far it doesnt seem like it.


----------



## GT35pro (Oct 25, 2012)

jeremy00 said:


> My device is Star b92m which GPS doesn't work. I think b92m and HDC i9300 EX are with same hardware spc. and could share the ROM. Could you kindly share the ROM with me? Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



Looks like fast card tech have sorted out their problem with the 1gb ram version but there will be a delay. They already gave me a new tracking number but not shipped out yet. I will rip out the ROM and post here when I get it.


----------



## jeremy00 (Oct 25, 2012)

I reset the deviceas factory setup. An error message display: "Network connextion is done" when I run GPS test. Does any body know how to resove it?


----------



## ahmadcentral (Oct 25, 2012)

I also do not have GPS working. Anyone have a fix?

Ramy, do you have your phone yet?


----------



## WysiwygDK (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all, i just bought this phone from Fastcardtech.
Does anyone know how to root this and get rid of the Chinese Apps etc?

Version: Android 4.0.4
Dual Core 1.2Ghz ARMv7 (VFPv3,NEON) MTK6577
1GB ROM/4 GB RAM
12Mpx Camera
    Screen Size: 4.7 touchscreen
    Display reulotion: 1280*720 pixel HD
    Color Support: 16 million colors
    Screen Technology: Multi-touch screen

GPU Vendor: Imagination Technologies
GPU renderer: PowerVR SGX 531
Build Number: B92 20120925-151115
Kernel Version: 3.0.13
[email protected]#1 SMP PREEMPT Tue 25 15:10:15 CST 2012
Linux version: 3.0.13 ([email protected])(gcc version 4.4.3(GCC)
Dual Core ARMv7 (VFPv3,NEON)
OpenGL ES 2.0

Thank you all


----------



## thierry34 (Oct 26, 2012)

hello,
i have a b92m 1gb and my gps don't fix satellite. it fix one time at home , but in my car , it doesn't find any satellite in 20 minutes ... an idea ?


----------



## ckethan (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey guys how is the display compared to original s3 some say its like qhd 960*540 .. and what about the camera quality compared to s3 8mp??


----------



## ahmadcentral (Oct 27, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Hey guys how is the display compared to original s3 some say its like qhd 960*540 .. and what about the camera quality compared to s3 8mp??

Click to collapse



Hi. Please read all posts from my review here-
http://www.gizchina.com/forums/topic/star-b92mhdc-s3-ex-review/

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------




thierry34 said:


> hello,
> i have a b92m 1gb and my gps don't fix satellite. it fix one time at home , but in my car , it doesn't find any satellite in 20 minutes ... an idea ?

Click to collapse



Please read all post in this thread-

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1952991


----------



## cibi21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi,
Please post a sample orifinal sample pictures with 12 Mp camera.
And please upload a Hd video recorded with this.
Thank you

The stereo headset quality is poor or good? Noise is a minimal?


----------



## whiteshadow1606 (Nov 2, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Hey guys how is the display compared to original s3 some say its like qhd 960*540 .. and what about the camera quality compared to s3 8mp??

Click to collapse



Mine was HDC Galaxy S3 i9300 Dualsim MT6575. The display is the same as the original (or maybe a bit larger, just a bit).

The camera is 8MP. But, the camera quality is somewhat lower than the original 8MP.

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 AM ----------

Sorry guys, I have the HDC Galaxy S3 i9300 Dualsim MT6575. But, I'm having problem to root it. Which method can I use to root the phone? I can't get into download mode. I don't know why. Any help?


----------



## nikolas22t (Nov 2, 2012)

*Use this*



aakil.shaikh said:


> i also want to root my s3 frnds plz any one know how to root s3

Click to collapse



I already done it using this ... 

check picture at http://pamegipedo.com//images/stories/demo/s3clone.jpg

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1886460




thierry34 said:


> hello,
> i have a b92m 1gb and my gps don't fix satellite. it fix one time at home , but in my car , it doesn't find any satellite in 20 minutes ... an idea ?

Click to collapse



Guys i had the same problem but solved using this : 

go to settings > location services > EPO settings > Auto Download enable and download satellite possition 


should connect in one minute. GPS tested  in car next to my other windows gps and working fine 99.9% same position and directions.


----------



## whiteshadow1606 (Nov 3, 2012)

WysiwygDK said:


> Hi all, i just bought this phone from Fastcardtech.
> Does anyone know how to root this and get rid of the Chinese Apps etc?
> 
> Version: Android 4.0.4
> ...

Click to collapse



I bought the same phone as yours. Just successfully root the phone 5minute ago using this simple method - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=32400053&postcount=2


----------



## GT35pro (Nov 6, 2012)

ckethan said:


> Hey guys how is the display compared to original s3 some say its like qhd 960*540 .. and what about the camera quality compared to s3 8mp??

Click to collapse



The screen is indeed 720x1280 and very bright IPS. YouTube video review coming soon.


----------



## ckethan (Nov 6, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> The screen is indeed 720x1280 and very bright IPS. YouTube video review coming soon.

Click to collapse



cool thank you i am waiting for your review !


----------



## Majipur (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi!

I have the Star B92M, and i´m receiving weird chinese sms when i connect the wifi. ¿Someone have the same problem, or know how to get rid of this annoying sms?

Thanks.


----------



## ckethan (Nov 10, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> The screen is indeed 720x1280 and very bright IPS. YouTube video review coming soon.

Click to collapse



i say your youtube review...very nice...thanks


----------



## fappapp (Nov 10, 2012)

ckethan said:


> i say your youtube review...very nice...thanks

Click to collapse



link to GT35 reviews please?

I have the phone (only took 4 days delivery) 
If this is a Rooting thread -sorry to derail, just a few basuc questions to ask others with same phone.

I didnt recieve the free case that most did. I saw in one youtube review (the cifone french guy) showing the s3 cases didnt fit, even if they do cover the buttons. Dis anyone try use samsung cases?  Where can i purchase the HDC/Star cases?

also which compass app is best? (or am i stupid and its already on my phone!?)

Im a complete newb sorry!


EDITk i might have found a case/cover for us:  found on amazon but google threw up an xda review thread  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1745117

it might fit as it hasnt all-round the side hugging, other cases are going to squash in the side buttons that are different sizes to a samsung. But from the cifphone review video It seems the HDC and star EX models are actually a few mm. longer than a galaxy s3?  so it might not fit at all.
So I will try one of these covers on the HDC EX but am still going to wait to see if anyone replies about having tryed other covers.
Thanks


----------



## GT35pro (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is the link to part 1 of the review.
http://youtu.be/J3S0L-yG0BQ


----------



## dynamo4ever (Nov 14, 2012)

Majipur said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have the Star B92M, and i´m receiving weird chinese sms when i connect the wifi. ¿Someone have the same problem, or know how to get rid of this annoying sms?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Hi , delete the cavis.apk  , then reboot :good:


----------



## eugene373 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking into getting this Device & still looking around but I've come across this version of the B92M here http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Star...80-720-Android-4-0-Smart-Phone/658712778.html

I guess there is 2 models 1g or 512MB...

Does anyone have this Model?
Does a Custom Recovery exist? if not no biggy I can build one.


Looking for thoughts before I jump the gun..
~Eugene


----------



## ril z (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm willing to buy this phone from Fastcardtech. The only thing keeps holding me back is I never get the correct information about the internal memory, I mean the user-available alone. So if you guys want to check it out for me I'll be so much appreciated. You can go to storage info under system setting.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GT35pro (Dec 8, 2012)

ril z said:


> I'm willing to buy this phone from Fastcardtech. The only thing keeps holding me back is I never get the correct information about the internal memory, I mean the user-available alone. So if you guys want to check it out for me I'll be so much appreciated. You can go to storage info under system setting.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Internal memory for the installation of apps is 512mb but you have the option to install the apps to the SD card. There's another 2.1gb for your photos and music and user files. Go the the Star b92m forum here on xda to download the files to convert the 512mb partition to 2.5gb.
Check out my writeup on fastcardtech at gt35pro-mobile-gadgets.blogspot.com


----------



## ril z (Dec 9, 2012)

GT35pro said:


> Internal memory for the installation of apps is 512mb but you have the option to install the apps to the SD card. There's another 2.1gb for your photos and music and user files. Go the the Star b92m forum here on xda to download the files to convert the 512mb partition to 2.5gb.
> Check out my writeup on fastcardtech at gt35pro-mobile-gadgets.blogspot.com

Click to collapse



Can you be more specific? Did you mean that 2.1GB the is the integrated SD card or the external one? Also I can't click the link you gave.

Sent from my FIH-FB0 using xda premium


----------



## Oreilm91 (Dec 25, 2012)

Anybody manage to succesfully flash their B92M with some custom rom? That they could possibly bless us all by linking us to...


----------



## bbdoc (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi,

I'm currently looking at the HDC Galaxy S3 MTK6588... Does anyone knows it or already tested it ?

I'm also wondering if it's safe to buy from FCT ? They don't accept paypal above 300$ which honestly makes me feel a bit nervous ? Any experience with that ?

Also, did anyone tested one of those HDC Galaxy phones with original samsung accessories ? I'm specifically wondering if it would fit into a brodit active car holder, as of course, brodit doesn't have any HDC version...

Thanks


----------



## WysiwygDK (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi all, i just bought this phone from Fastcardtech.
Does anyone know how to root this and get rid of the Chinese Apps etc?

Version: Android 4.0.4
Dual Core 1.2Ghz ARMv7 (VFPv3,NEON) MTK6577
1GB ROM/4 GB RAM
12Mpx Camera
    Screen Size: 4.7 touchscreen
    Display reulotion: 1280*720 pixel HD
    Color Support: 16 million colors
    Screen Technology: Multi-touch screen

GPU Vendor: Imagination Technologies
GPU renderer: PowerVR SGX 531
Build Number: B92 20120925-151115
Kernel Version: 3.0.13
[email protected]#1 SMP PREEMPT Tue 25 15:10:15 CST 2012
Linux version: 3.0.13 ([email protected])(gcc version 4.4.3(GCC)
Dual Core ARMv7 (VFPv3,NEON)
OpenGL ES 2.0

Thank you all


----------



## xuan69 (Jan 7, 2013)

*upgrade b92m JB 4.1.2 + root + gps fix + flashtool + rom*



ahmadcentral said:


> Thats good. Yep, you should get 1GB version like me then. I purchased on 16th Oct.
> 
> What is IGO? Can you explain this to me. Sorry, i'm not sure what it is. How would it make GPS work?
> 
> Thanks for the cwm Veisen. Where can i download SP Flash tool?

Click to collapse




Check my post:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36395743#post36395743

Shows you how to

- upgrade the B92M with JellyBean 4.1.2
- root it 
- and apply the gps fix


----------



## tkelly0727 (Feb 8, 2013)

Is this phone the same http://android-sale.com/hdc-galaxy-s3-hd-phone.html 
The spec seems similar.  Is it the same root method?


----------



## jenni (Mar 10, 2013)

*Stcokrom needed asap*

Hi

I bought this phone with rooted stockrom v 4.0.4
I update it with CWM v6.xx
Created a Nandroid backup
Flash a rom English version with partition 2 gb rom
Now i tried  to adv restore my data backup but receiving an cwm error:
error while restoring /data!" 
Googling without succes
So i need to go back to my stock version
If any1 has a stockrom version which is rooted and with CWM please ..
Thanks in advance

Jennifer


----------



## MOKHD (Mar 17, 2013)

luka91861 said:


> guys i made a big mess. I have formatted by mistake my phone b92m with "mediatek smart phone flash tool" . now the phone won't boot.
> could anyone extract .img file from your phone and upload for me? thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mAziuuXFt8

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------




jeremy00 said:


> My device is Star b92m which GPS doesn't work. I think b92m and HDC i9300 EX are with same hardware spc. and could share the ROM. Could you kindly share the ROM with me? Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse




Hello everyone this is a tutorial for upgrading B92M to 4.1.2 Jelly Bean
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mAziuuXFt8


----------



## languidlost (Apr 25, 2013)

*Touchscreen Issue*

I'm having a very strange touchscreen problem... I'm not sure right now if this is software or hardware related but I'm trying to get to the bottom of it... I bought this phone rooted with 4.0 ics and had a problem with the touchscreeen not responding after being asleep for an hour or two... it would only not respond at the lockscreen and repeatedly touching it a few times, maybe 5 or 6 times, sometimes with the screen timing out and then waking it back up, it would suddenly work again... once i got into the OS it was fine, for the most part, a little sluggish at first but eventually, 15 or 20 secs and everything would be hunky dory... I decided to upgrade to jb 4.1.2 via Gizmo1969's youtube method with the GPS fix... however, I haven't rooted the phone due to a complication with clockwork mod... anyway, question one would be has anyone else experienced any kind of touchscreen issue, like mine or not? question two is, in your experience, is this a software issue or a hardware issue? I don't want to crack open the back and start unhooking things if I don't have to as it's bound to be tight inside and tough to get put back together... with this ROM and the original I have, at times, had to tear out the battery to get the screen to respond... I take out the battery, boot back up and it's good to go... this is making me think it's a hardware issue... right now I'm seeing if the battery is responsible... it seems to happen when the battery is at a high percentage, like over 90%

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




languidlost said:


> I'm having a very strange touchscreen problem... I'm not sure right now if this is software or hardware related but I'm trying to get to the bottom of it... I bought this phone rooted with 4.0 ics and had a problem with the touchscreeen not responding after being asleep for an hour or two... it would only not respond at the lockscreen and repeatedly touching it a few times, maybe 5 or 6 times, sometimes with the screen timing out and then waking it back up, it would suddenly work again... once i got into the OS it was fine, for the most part, a little sluggish at first but eventually, 15 or 20 secs and everything would be hunky dory... I decided to upgrade to jb 4.1.2 via Gizmo1969's youtube method with the GPS fix... however, I haven't rooted the phone due to a complication with clockwork mod... anyway, question one would be has anyone else experienced any kind of touchscreen issue, like mine or not? question two is, in your experience, is this a software issue or a hardware issue? I don't want to crack open the back and start unhooking things if I don't have to as it's bound to be tight inside and tough to get put back together... with this ROM and the original I have, at times, had to tear out the battery to get the screen to respond... I take out the battery, boot back up and it's good to go... this is making me think it's a hardware issue... right now I'm seeing if the battery is responsible... it seems to happen when the battery is at a high percentage, like over 90%

Click to collapse



BTW, I'm in China and the GPS works perfectly fine... in fact, it's damn snappy... I was out and about today using it in several locations getting a lock within 10-20 seconds... I think any problems others outside of the PRC are having is software related...


----------



## ganapathyraman_s (Oct 8, 2013)

*Star B92M Screen wake up problem*



languidlost said:


> I'm having a very strange touchscreen problem... I'm not sure right now if this is software or hardware related but I'm trying to get to the bottom of it... I bought this phone rooted with 4.0 ics and had a problem with the touchscreeen not responding after being asleep for an hour or two... it would only not respond at the lockscreen and repeatedly touching it a few times, maybe 5 or 6 times, sometimes with the screen timing out and then waking it back up, it would suddenly work again... once i got into the OS it was fine, for the most part, a little sluggish at first but eventually, 15 or 20 secs and everything would be hunky dory... I decided to upgrade to jb 4.1.2 via Gizmo1969's youtube method with the GPS fix... however, I haven't rooted the phone due to a complication with clockwork mod... anyway, question one would be has anyone else experienced any kind of touchscreen issue, like mine or not? question two is, in your experience, is this a software issue or a hardware issue? I don't want to crack open the back and start unhooking things if I don't have to as it's bound to be tight inside and tough to get put back together... with this ROM and the original I have, at times, had to tear out the battery to get the screen to respond... I take out the battery, boot back up and it's good to go... this is making me think it's a hardware issue... right now I'm seeing if the battery is responsible... it seems to happen when the battery is at a high percentage, like over 90%
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey
I have exactly the same issue.  Many a times, if i press the mobile with my thumbs on the frames of the sides with top and bottom supported from under, the screen will wake up.  While the screen is awake, while running apps, the screen will freeze in the middle and I have to press the phone the same way and I can see the screen refreshed.  Actually the processing is going on but the screen freezes.  I have tried all available ROMs including stock, IWT, Lewa, Danes etc... and not helped.  I suspected HW issue and when I tried to get some mechanic attend to it, they have no clue as to what is the fault and they are afraid of opening the device saying it is fragile and difficult to assemble it back.. I am really frustrated that I have a beautiful device but unable to use it because of this issue.  I do not see any response to your query and I would be happy if someone can help to resolve this

Ganapathyraman


----------



## ganapathyraman_s (Oct 24, 2013)

languidlost said:


> I'm having a very strange touchscreen problem... I'm not sure right now if this is software or hardware related but I'm trying to get to the bottom of it... I bought this phone rooted with 4.0 ics and had a problem with the touchscreeen not responding after being asleep for an hour or two... it would only not respond at the lockscreen and repeatedly touching it a few times, maybe 5 or 6 times, sometimes with the screen timing out and then waking it back up, it would suddenly work again... once i got into the OS it was fine, for the most part, a little sluggish at first but eventually, 15 or 20 secs and everything would be hunky dory... I decided to upgrade to jb 4.1.2 via Gizmo1969's youtube method with the GPS fix... however, I haven't rooted the phone due to a complication with clockwork mod... anyway, question one would be has anyone else experienced any kind of touchscreen issue, like mine or not? question two is, in your experience, is this a software issue or a hardware issue? I don't want to crack open the back and start unhooking things if I don't have to as it's bound to be tight inside and tough to get put back together... with this ROM and the original I have, at times, had to tear out the battery to get the screen to respond... I take out the battery, boot back up and it's good to go... this is making me think it's a hardware issue... right now I'm seeing if the battery is responsible... it seems to happen when the battery is at a high percentage, like over 90%
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi
I found that you had stated exactly the same problem as I am facing with my Star B92M.  The Device appears to be 2013 model as I can see that that it is mtk_stp_bt_mt6628.ko and not mt6620 as I can see in the folder System/lib/modules and as per the tip provided by IWT team.  I have tried all available modified and custom ROMs  (unfortunately all are for 2012 model) and the stock ROM for 2013 model as prescribed by IWT team as I have lost my factory stock ROM. I once changed the touch screen because it developed crack on being dropped. However I do not suspect any issue with the screen because when the phone is working, the screen is perfectly alright.  I suspect the issue to be more with respect to the wrong or inconsistent drivers of the Device which are there in the available ROMs which are all for 2012 model and the 2013 model is with a different hardware configuration. All my attempts to check the hardware with the best possible Technicians have failed to produce success and resolve the probem.  I olnly hope that I get some clue or guidance on how to address this problem.  I am keen to know from you whether you could resolve the problem of inconsistent screen wake up and behaviour and would like to have your help on the same
Regards
Ganapathy


----------



## languidlost (Oct 29, 2013)

*sorry for the delay, been busy*



ganapathyraman_s said:


> Hi
> I found that you had stated exactly the same problem as I am facing with my Star B92M.  The Device appears to be 2013 model as I can see that that it is mtk_stp_bt_mt6628.ko and not mt6620 as I can see in the folder System/lib/modules and as per the tip provided by IWT team.  I have tried all available modified and custom ROMs  (unfortunately all are for 2012 model) and the stock ROM for 2013 model as prescribed by IWT team as I have lost my factory stock ROM. I once changed the touch screen because it developed crack on being dropped. However I do not suspect any issue with the screen because when the phone is working, the screen is perfectly alright.  I suspect the issue to be more with respect to the wrong or inconsistent drivers of the Device which are there in the available ROMs which are all for 2012 model and the 2013 model is with a different hardware configuration. All my attempts to check the hardware with the best possible Technicians have failed to produce success and resolve the probem.  I olnly hope that I get some clue or guidance on how to address this problem.  I am keen to know from you whether you could resolve the problem of inconsistent screen wake up and behaviour and would like to have your help on the same
> Regards
> Ganapathy

Click to collapse



I've been using a combination of mctweaker and performance booster to keep the screen from not responding... performance booster alone will do the trick, however, it helps to use the mctweaker tool to rewrite the dirty data write time and make sure the processor stays in the hybrid performance mode. I've also noticed that cold affects the touch responsiveness most. If i have the phone out of my pocket and allow the screen to go cold, it will not respond for about fifty to sixty taps before becoming sluggishly responsive again. However, if i keep the phone in my pocket, it works just fine 95% of the time. Needless to say, this makes for an interesting winter, when the screen is cold and/or i'm wearing long underwear and my body heat doesn't reach the screen. Unfortunately, my screen also cracked after the case broke and the phone continually slipped out of my pocket because the plastic is so damn slick/textureless. Oh well. Here are the links to the specific programs i've used, you just kind of have to guess and test, but i've mentioned the settings i've personally had the best luck with. I'm not a technician, and I'll fully admit that this fix is a mix of guess and test assumptions about the problem and superstition. Back when I actually gave a damn and/or had free time to fool around with this phone, I found the correct mix and have since had fewer problems via this method. However, as i mentioned, cold is the key and many mornings i'll wake up to the alarm going off and have no other option but to tear the battery out of the back of the thing. Hope this helps anyone who has this problem. As i remember, my phone is the 6620 model, rather than 6628, but I might be mistaken. I got it in July of last year and other than the screen cracking do to my own neglect, it's been decent using this fix. No noticeable loss in performance or battery life. 

play(dot)google(dot)com/store/apps/details?id=com.gejos.android.performancebooster&hl=zh_CN

play(dot)google(dot)com/store/apps/details?id=com.mclaught.mctweaker&hl=zh_CN

P.S. Both programs require root to be of help. You can likely find the guide to root on this forum. I'm running the stock 4.0 ROM for 1GB  MTK6577 with google now crack/hack.


----------



## ganapathyraman_s (Nov 5, 2013)

languidlost said:


> I've been using a combination of mctweaker and performance booster to keep the screen from not responding... performance booster alone will do the trick, however, it helps to use the mctweaker tool to rewrite the dirty data write time and make sure the processor stays in the hybrid performance mode. I've also noticed that cold affects the touch responsiveness most. If i have the phone out of my pocket and allow the screen to go cold, it will not respond for about fifty to sixty taps before becoming sluggishly responsive again. However, if i keep the phone in my pocket, it works just fine 95% of the time. Needless to say, this makes for an interesting winter, when the screen is cold and/or i'm wearing long underwear and my body heat doesn't reach the screen. Unfortunately, my screen also cracked after the case broke and the phone continually slipped out of my pocket because the plastic is so damn slick/textureless. Oh well. Here are the links to the specific programs i've used, you just kind of have to guess and test, but i've mentioned the settings i've personally had the best luck with. I'm not a technician, and I'll fully admit that this fix is a mix of guess and test assumptions about the problem and superstition. Back when I actually gave a damn and/or had free time to fool around with this phone, I found the correct mix and have since had fewer problems via this method. However, as i mentioned, cold is the key and many mornings i'll wake up to the alarm going off and have no other option but to tear the battery out of the back of the thing. Hope this helps anyone who has this problem. As i remember, my phone is the 6620 model, rather than 6628, but I might be mistaken. I got it in July of last year and other than the screen cracking do to my own neglect, it's been decent using this fix. No noticeable loss in performance or battery life.
> 
> play(dot)google(dot)com/store/apps/details?id=com.gejos.android.performancebooster&hl=zh_CN
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, Thanks a lot for taking effort to help me with a detailed note.  My B92M is 6628 HW. I will try the Apps you have suggested.  Regards


----------

